# This graphics driver could not find compatible graphics hardware



## jrc0104 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi, I recently purchased this GeForce GTX560 graphics card and installed the hardware inside my computer. When I put the CD in to install the drivers, an error message pops up saying "NVIDIA Installer cannot continue. This graphics driver could not find compatible graphics hardware." I've looked everywhere for a solution and haven't come across one.

Windows 7 Home Premium
AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 630 Processor 2.80 GHz
4 GB RAM
64-bit OS

If you need other information, I don't know of anything else but just ask for it.
Thanks!


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well did you try to just download the drivers of their website? They have updated about 3 times in the last 3 months. (Of course, that's beta drivers...)

But here is a link to the latest WHQL (Official Release) drivers for your system.

NVIDIA DRIVERS 285.62 WHQL


----------



## jrc0104 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll try downloading that now, I'll update you when it finishes.


----------



## jrc0104 (Dec 20, 2010)

Unfortunately, I get the same message when I do that one.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ouch. are you running your video right now through the videocard?


----------



## jrc0104 (Dec 20, 2010)

What do you mean?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Do you have a proper power supply to power this card and do you have it's extra power connector connected?


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Try to run your monitor off the actual graphics card, and then install the drivers while actually using the card.


----------



## Rigger718 (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't forget that if your MB has multiple pic-e slots you have to have the card installed in slot one to be recognized


----------



## jrc0104 (Dec 20, 2010)

emosun said:


> Do you have a proper power supply to power this card and do you have it's extra power connector connected?


I think that this may be the problem. When installing the graphics card I noticed that although it came with two power adapters, and had two slots for them, inside my computer there were only 2 of the cords which they connected to, instead of the 4 that it required. Is there anything I can do about this or is the graphics card incompatible?


----------



## jrc0104 (Dec 20, 2010)

Also, there may have been 2 more of them inside connected to other things, but I was pretty sure that they were necessary for the computer to run, is there any way to know if they're unnecessary?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok first remove the card from the machine.

Next , you have to buy a power supply to run the card.

Your probably still using the terrible power supply the computer came with which isn't even close to the wattage and quality you'll need to run a 560. Read through the "power supply information and selection" link in my sig.

You'll need a decent brand 650w+.


----------

